# New Proud Owner of Some Awesome Mantids



## MuscleMantis (Feb 18, 2016)

Hey guys names nixin. im from kentucky in a small town called Piner. middle of nowhere vill. 

i just became a daddy to two small  Hierodula Venosa (Red Armed Mantis). 

they are my first mantids and i plan on growing my collection and breeding. any info ppl have for me i am willing to soak up XD.

i have done a ton of research and already know alot. im am looking forward to new experiences and friends here at mantidforum.net XD!!


----------



## MantisGalore (Feb 18, 2016)

Welcome!


----------



## Rick (Feb 19, 2016)

Welcome


----------



## guapoalto049 (Feb 20, 2016)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Gekkonidae (Feb 20, 2016)

MuscleMantis said:


> Hey guys names nixin. im from kentucky in a small town called Piner. middle of nowhere vill.
> 
> i just became a daddy to two small  Hierodula Venosa (Red Armed Mantis).
> 
> ...


Hey man! I'm in Florence! Small world! I was just in Piner a couple of weeks ago, and lived in Independence for about 6 years. You're not far from me at all. 

I will be breeding some Jeweled Flowers Mantids, Griffin Mantids and hopefully Some Ghosts. It won't be for a while though. Since you're close, any extra Mantises I might have, you are more than welcome to them!

I've found so much great information on this forum and on the Facebook groups like Mantis Keepers. You should check that out, too.


----------



## CutieCrawlersArt (Feb 21, 2016)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## dmina (Feb 22, 2016)

Welcome to our Group!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 22, 2016)

hey, welcome!


----------

